# Partager imprimante connectée sur Mac, à Windows



## Kechniman (16 Septembre 2009)

Salut,

Savez-vous comment partager une imprimante connecté sous Mac à Windows Vista, dans un réseau local Wifi ?
Ma recherche sur Internet n'a pas été fructueuse, et je vous demande de l'aide !
Petite information : c'est une imprimante HP.


----------



## lappartien (16 Septembre 2009)

tulas,mankechni
il se fait tard, sisi...

l'imprimante est connecté à un mac et tu veux la partager acec un pc sous windowwwwwws,ou l'imprim est connectée à un mac et tu es sous windows sur ce mac....?


----------



## Kechniman (17 Septembre 2009)

Le Mac est connecté à l'imprimante par USB, et le PC sous Windows Vista est connecté en réseau local Wifi avec le Mac.


----------



## Kechniman (18 Septembre 2009)

Pas d'idées ?


----------



## lappartien (18 Septembre 2009)

t'as partagé ta connexion mac?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h57 ----------

pref system/partage/partage internet


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2009)

> *Posté par Aide Mac qui doit sentir le pâté*
> 
> Partage de votre imprimante avec des utilisateurs Windows
> Vous pouvez permettre aux utilisateurs Windows se trouvant sur votre réseau local d'utiliser n'importe quelle imprimante connectée à votre ordinateur.
> ...



:sleep:


----------



## Kechniman (21 Septembre 2009)

Merci j'avais oublié que l'aide Mac est pertinante !


----------



## louis92 (29 Septembre 2009)

de ce post, je lis donc qu'il faut forcément installer sur le Pc en XP soit samba, soit bonjour (même pour un 32 bit?)...
C'est étonnant (mais pas surprenant), car du mac je "vois" bien et accède au "C:" du PC, donc l'échange de donnée fonctionne. Du "PC" je "vois" l'imprimante qui est connectée au MAC, mais toute tentative d'écriture génère un message d'erreur...
Quelqu'un peut il me confirmer qu'il faut forcément installer Samba ou Bonjour sur le PC?

merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2009)

louis92 a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut il me confirmer qu'il faut forcément installer Samba ou Bonjour sur le PC?



C'est ce que dit l'aide Mac.


----------



## louis92 (3 Octobre 2009)

bon, j'ai donc installé Bonjour sur le pc XP et magie.. il imprime sur l'imprimante derrière le mac.. hyper simple.


----------

